# Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas 2BR New Year's Eve



## samsarmy (Dec 20, 2015)

I am unable to use this reservation.  Please PM me to make an offer. [Best offer]

My wife and I did New Year's Eve twice before in Vegas - the fireworks are amazing!

- Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas, 2BR Deluxe three nights, check-in Wed 12/30/2015, check-out Sat 01/02/2016. Two blocks off the Strip.

I must add your name and address info to the reservation by the day before.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## samsarmy (Dec 22, 2015)

samsarmy said:


> I am unable to use this reservation.  Please PM me to make an offer. [Best offer]
> 
> My wife and I did New Year's Eve twice before in Vegas - the fireworks are amazing!
> 
> ...



Still available at $100 per night for two rooms!

Check-In Date:
· 12/30/2015
Check-Out Date:
· 01/02/2016
Check-In Anytime After:
· 4:00 p.m.
Check-Out Anytime Before:
· 10:00 a.m.
Resort Phone Number:
· 702-691-2600
Resort Check-in Address:
· 265 East Harmon Avenue
Las Vegas NV 89169
Unit Type:
· 2 Bedroom Deluxe
Maximum Occupancy:
· 8
Unit Description:
This unit, approximately 1,060 to
1,300 square feet, includes a full
kitchen, two bathrooms, whirlpool tub
and a washer/dryer for your
convenience. The living area features
space for dining, television with
cable, DVD player and a sleeper
sofa.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 23, 2015)

Will text msg my AZ brother & wife in several hours  ... slight chance they might be able to use and enjoy as Vegas is 2 hours north of them. 

They_ love _Vegas.

BUT if anyone else WANTS it ... horse trade it to them ... my brother is a bit of a (very smart) flake.


----------



## djp (Dec 23, 2015)

Sent you pm


----------



## samsarmy (Dec 23, 2015)

Responded via PM.


----------



## djp (Dec 23, 2015)

I sent another pm


----------



## samsarmy (Dec 24, 2015)

This unit has been taken.


----------

